# Would a Humax drt800 bld work on a drt400?



## JasonD (Mar 30, 2003)

This is a question I have. I purchased an instacake drt800 disk and formated a 320 wd hard drive everything went smoothly. I installed it on a drt400 humax tivo and it just keeps trying to reboot. My question is should it theoretically work, maybe I'm doing something else wrong. When I first installed the drive I didn't put it into cable select. Put it into cable select and it still wouldn't reboot. I'm thinking maybe the drive got corrupted so I'm rebaking the drive.

But before I go over there I want to have a warm fuzzy that the software between the drt400 and drt800 should work.

Jason


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

I have used a DRT800 backup to restore a DRT400 with no apparent problems except the system info screen on the DRT400 says DRT800 instead of DRT400.

Drives should work in these either as master or cable select, but you don't want to use cable select when it is in the computer.


----------

